# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Name this reactor!



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a new external reactor that was custom built for me. It is 15" long, 2.5" diameter. It is made of durable PVC material, all brass hose connectors, triple edged brass 1/8 barb. Inside the reactor is crushed lava rock to break up and dissolve the gas.

This reactor needs a name! Give me a name and the winner will get a free reactor!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a new external reactor that was custom built for me. It is 15" long, 2.5" diameter. It is made of durable PVC material, all brass hose connectors, triple edged brass 1/8 barb. Inside the reactor is crushed lava rock to break up and dissolve the gas.

This reactor needs a name! Give me a name and the winner will get a free reactor!


----------



## ned13b (Mar 27, 2003)

How about this one...
"deliquescere" (noun)
or
"Deliquescent" (adj)

This is latin for "to be liquid".


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

How about "Big Stick"?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

CO2 Volcano Reactor

Magma Reactor

Rocks Reactor

Rox Reactor



shoot, I'm out of ideas...good luck finding a name..


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

CO2 Eruption

CO2 Wave

CO2 Flood

CO2 Tsunami

CO2 Explosion Reactor


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

CO2 Fusion Reactor


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

CO2 PowerPlant Reactor

Green Thumb Reactor

The Hulk Reactor

Synthesis Reactor


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

LavaVerde Reactor

MagmaVerde

Green Magma

LavaGreen

Green Lava

CO2 LavaFusion Reactor


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

LavaTsunami

TsunamiVerde

Tsunami Fusion


hehe, I know some of these names are lame, but I'm just brainstorming... =) it would be cool to take part in naming a product =)


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

I do like the LavaTsunami by AG... But that is't mine! Errrrrrrr.










How about TeraFermaTsunami Reactor for short TFT Reactor. 

Sean


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

Prefaced by "AquaBotanic", of course, how about:

Hydroco2 Injector

Carbonic Enricher

etc...


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

How about something simple and to the point

Maximum Crush external reactor

Hawk


----------



## David Wilkinson (May 18, 2004)

Rockin Reactor

Rock N Reactor


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

hehe in the spirit of the name of this site....

AquaCarbonic External Reactor


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

AquaTsunami

AquaFusion

AquaVerde

AquaHulk

AquaVolcano


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

narrowed my list down to these...

*Benguela* (major ocean current)

*AB slipstream*

or simply *slipstream*

JP


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

igneon reactor (comes from containing igenous rocks)...


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

*A*qua*B*lend reactor
The Big Blend


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Plantzilla

Aquazilla

Carbzilla

1/2 Reactor 1/2 Amazing

The Real Deal

CO2 Annihilator


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Lavazilla


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

CO2omb
CO2mb
CO TOMB
CO DOOM
the last of the bubblehans








carbon grappler
carbona dioxa var dissolva







running out of ideas heh


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

LavaBotanic


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You guys are so funny! It should be easy to pronounce and roll of your tongue!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Maxi Blend CO2 External Reactor 

No It doesn't have wings LOLOLO!!

Hawk


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

CarboBotanic reactor
CarBotanic reactor

CBR


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

*swedish-made plant enlarger*










possibly also something along the lines of *AB Monsoon*


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

So what did you name it?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nothing yet... nothing is really jumping out at me here!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Lava Reactor


----------



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

"The Reactinator"

You know, like the Terminator


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Igneous Reactor

Scoria Reactor

Scoreactor

Scoriactor


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

is this thing still going on? are we that uncreative? sad...

Helix (Reactor)


----------



## James English (May 16, 2003)

Back to nature Reactor

Free Flow Reactor 

Reactor "AllGone"


----------



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

Dang I really need this free reactor







I hope my "The Reactinator" will win!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Okay Robert, I'm running out of ideas, but here goes:

The CO2 Spike

CO2 Rush

The Cavern

The Hole

The Basin 

The Bowl 

The Dip 

The Hollow

and my favorite among all these ideas:

The Crater


or if you don't want to follow a lava rock theme:


Carbonade (like Gatorade or Powerade)


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

along the lines of Gatorade again:

Plantade

Botanicade

BotanicAid

PlantAid


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Verdade

Greenade <---hahah nvm sounds like Grenade

Florade

Flora Aid

Florablast <--- rhymes with chloroplast haha

Flora Rock


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Green Bull









Carbon Bull

Green Rock

Rollin' Rock









Red Rock

Bed Rock

Muggamuggamugaaalaa

Okay, i'm done brainstorming for the night.

Best wishes,
AG


----------



## GDominy (Jun 24, 2004)

AB CO2 Canon
AB Carbon Canon

Uhm.. hmmm... hard to think of ideas that havent been used already...

AB Magma Tube
AB MagmaFlo CO2 Reactor
AB Volcano
AB Magma Canon
AB Green Thumb CO2 Reactor


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

And the winner is....

AB Carbonator

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Well I'm late to this thread but here is what I would name it.

The pump killer. All that lava rock in it is really going to provide a huge back pressure on a pump. Also once that thing gets going it is very likely to soon clog. I have removed all the bio-balls from my DIY reactors as the film that builds up on them was slowly but surely restricting water flow. In one of my reactors it actually plugged the thing up and burnt out the impeller on my filter.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

who thought of the carbonator?

on a side note, Woohoo Rex is back! All newbies beware! JK


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Why would lava rock create any back pressure? That doesn't make sense to me. I have never seen the need to take a reactor apart to clean it, but if you so desire, you can take this apart.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Well it's a matter of water flow and turbulence. The more turbulence you have in the reactor the more back pressure you are going to have.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

If your reactor's backing up, then you probably have too much media or too _dense_ of a media in the reactor. The more spartanly configured bio balls are the best to use because they don't clog up easily and generate plenty of turbulent eddies without overly impeding flow. Lava rock, IMO, unless grossly porous, would be a poor choice of reactor media.


----------



## medge00 (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm late...

but it should've been Robert's Reactor


----------

